# horsebox long term rental?????



## xmariax (18 August 2009)

does anybody know of anywhere that does seasonal rentals???
and if so how much would it cost???

thanks!


----------



## ladyt25 (18 August 2009)

Only can think of thehorseboxman (Alexanders) but he's based in Yorkshire and I don't know where you are!


----------



## MrsElle (18 August 2009)

Just google horse box rentals 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I found loads, most were £450 a season.

ETA: the above is for a trailer, not a lorry.


----------



## xmariax (18 August 2009)

thanks...im london area but dont mind travelling....i have googled but it only brings up trailer hire!!!


----------



## *hic* (18 August 2009)

Atacanter  will loan for longer periods. POA only shown on this page I'm afraid.


----------



## MrsElle (18 August 2009)

http://www.atacanter.co.uk/

http://www.horseboxes.com/rentals.htm

http://www.h4h.co.uk/

http://www.horsepowerrentals.com/

There's a few there for you to have a look at and get an idea on prices


----------



## scotsmare (18 August 2009)

Atacanter charge £900 per month for long term rental......


----------



## stacey_lou (18 August 2009)

I looked into this and the cheapest I could find wass £900 a month. it would be cheaper to buy one. for a few K and even if it only lasts you 2 years youve still saved yourself a lot. 
Or maybe try speaking to a company that hire them out and say that u want to use it say once a week every week for X amount of months thye may cut u a deal


----------



## Lolo (19 August 2009)

we saw a trade stand at the pc champs called chasethefoxbox.co.uk who lease equitreks from £55 per week.

i have just looked them up but cant find any prices on their site but it might be worth giving them a call.....


----------



## chasethefoxbox (19 August 2009)

Thanks for the plug, we are Chasethefoxbox who provide leasing, finance and outright purchase of new Equi-Trek boxes and trailers. Lots of different finance packages available drop me an email!!!


----------



## TrentfieldStud (21 August 2009)

Hi all

Try www.horseboxworld.com they seem to have every manufacturer and hire company there!


----------

